# Mails envoyés qui disparaissent



## rims (8 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai un gros soucis récurrent et aléatoire qui me gène dans mon activité.
Certains mails que j'envoie disparaissent complètement sans message d'erreur.
Peu importe les contacts, le poids, etc...
2 mails passent, le 3ème non par exemple. Le seul moyen pour moi de le savoir et d'avoir un retour direct du destinataire (qui n'a rien reçu). Je me suis mise en copie, cela ne m'aide pas, je peux recevoir la copie et le destinataire rien. Ce n'est pas une question d'indésirable (destinataires connus qui recevront par ailleurs d'autres mails sans soucis dans la journée).
Jamais de soucis sur iphone et macbook pro au départ.
Le problème est arrivé sur mac mini, puis finalement sur macbook pro.
Idem adresse imap que pop.
J'ai lu sur un forum peut-être une réponse : j'ai des micros coupures d'internet (notamment en Wi-Fi) et Mail pendant l'envoi, aurait un bug et me noterait le message comme envoyé.
Des solutions à ce problème ?
Je vous remercie par avance et désolée pour le roman.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Octobre 2013)

sauf si tu as réglé ton Mail  ou le compte en ligne pour ne PAS le faire , tes messages envoyés sont...archivés en ligne
(dans le compte en question)
Si comme c'est possible il y a des  des micro coupures, et ce ""bug"" Mail, techniquement il n'y a PAS d'envoi complet 
et donc en ligne soit t'as un brouillon non envoyé (si imap) , soit rien (si pop ou micro coupures pendant redaction et synchros imap)

tu devrais tester quelques jiours en ethernet
ca permettra de voir si c'est vraiment une affaire de reseau chez toi


----------



## rims (8 Octobre 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse.
Les messages sont notés comme "envoyés" c'est ça le problème...

Hier encore 4 mails reçus "tu ne m'as pas répondu".... et pourtant si !
Depuis ce matin je réponds directement depuis internet, depuis le site de gestion de mail de mon hébergeur et je n'ai pas eu encore de soucis.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h04 ----------

D'ailleurs je me rend compte de ces micros coupures avec mon imprimante Wi-Fi.
Il faut effectivement que j'essaie en éthernet directement mais le fil était trop court.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Octobre 2013)

rims a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse.
> Les messages sont notés comme "envoyés" c'est ça le problème...


ce qui serait normal si c'est un envoi groupé mais dont certains acheminements furent flingués

tester avec des envois individuels



> Hier encore 4 mails reçus "tu ne m'as pas répondu".... et pourtant si !
> Depuis ce matin je réponds directement depuis internet, depuis le site de gestion de mail de mon hébergeur et je n'ai pas eu encore de soucis


 donc c'est entre l'ordi et  le serveur d'envoi
ca peut etre micro coupure
ou serveur qui flageolle
ou réglage qui faiblit
eventuellement tester d'autresreglages smtp si t'as des choix

ou via une autre session
(fichier mails neufs)




> D'ailleurs je me rend compte de ces micros coupures avec mon imprimante Wi-Fi.


peute etre lié ou pasau wifi chez toi





> Il faut effectivement que j'essaie en éthernet directement mais le fil était trop court


c'est juste un test temporaire

en passant si tu optes pour l'ethernet( qui est quand même le mode le plus stable , il y a de looooooongs cables
evidemment les boutiques genre fnouc les vendent à prix d'or alorsque ca ne vaut rien dans les boutiques vraiment specialisées
j'ai acheté et utilisé des 15M -20M et 30M sans souci
(et pas cher, je sais plus combien mais vraiment pas cher)
exemple au pif , là maintenant un blindé de  15 M ca vaut ( à montgallet site collectif  ruehardware) entre 5 et 12 euros,30m ca vaut  autour de 20 euros
bien moins cher que chez fnouc et dartouille


----------



## rims (8 Octobre 2013)

Pas de mail groupé, depuis peu je me mets en copie cachée mais avant je ne le faisais même pas et le problème était le même : mail dit "envoyé" et pourtant non.
Dans un échange de mails rapprochés avec une personne, sur 4 mails un au milieu ne parvient jamais.

J'ai testé plusieurs smtp : 2 de mon hébergeur, 1 de mon FAI.
Même problème.

Effectivement quand je vidais ma boîte mail en archivant tous les mails ça marchait mieux.
Là rien n'y fait. Et comme par hasard depuis quelques jours j'ai une connexion de m....
Le problème est plus fréquent le vendredi et parfois le lundi (??).

Pour le cable merci du conseil, j'avais rapidement acheté le mien au supermarché pour 13 euros les 5m et c'était trop court...
Un conseil pour une boutique spécialisée ?

Encore merci pour ton aide.
(NB : je vais prochainement passer en fibre optique)


----------



## pascalformac (8 Octobre 2013)

je ne suis pas partisan de la"pub" sauf si service exceptionnel 
 mais  j'ai  en douce indiqué un site  collectif qui regroupe les marchands du quartier montgallet à Paris
( ils sont souvent difficiles à battre coté prix , ca  permet de connaitre les prix plancher avant d'acheter ailleurs )

sinon y a plein d'autres sites
pour ce genre de bidule pas cher  de toutes facons vaut mieux acheter en local plutot qu''à distance ( frais d'envois disproportionnés)

ou... tu achetes des disques durs avec  , et là tous les sites du genre peuvent etre interessants
y en a plein de bons
et les prix assez proches


----------



## rims (9 Octobre 2013)

Merci encore


----------



## pascalformac (9 Octobre 2013)

j'imagine que tu as fait les tests classiques
dont...
mail sur autre session
(histoire de voir si ce serait pas Mail le coupable, peu probable mais à verifier)

et alors ca pointerait fortement vers coupable coté  " reseau"
comme tu le soupconnes déjà


----------



## rims (16 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Je n'ai toujours pas eu le temps d'aller acheter mon long cable éthernet. D'autant plus que la solution de passer par l'application en ligne de gestion de mail marchait très bien.
Sauf que lundi, rebelote, tous mes mails envoyés entre midi et 14h ne sont jamais arrivés sauf un.
Depuis ça marche mais je ne peux pas me permettre de tels incertitude.
Donc retour à la case départ.....

Pour mon hébergeur, rien ne cloche. Mais comme c'est aléatoire.
Dois-je changer d'hébergeur ou de FAI ???


----------



## pascalformac (16 Octobre 2013)

juste un truc intriguant 
ca





rims a dit:


> Dois-je changer d'hébergeur ?



est ce une adresse email liée à un site perso ( hebergé quelque part)?
car certains hébergeurs qui annoncent offrir site hébergé avec email "intégré"  , ne font que de la redirection
(service email assuré par un autre serveur)


> ou de FAI ??


ca y a que toi qui peut décider

en tous il faudrait certainement revoir tes reglages reseaux
et bien entendu pour ca
voir les sites forums et fils autour du FAI non mentionné ,et le SAV du FAI


----------



## rims (16 Octobre 2013)

Oui il s'agit d'une adresse mail liée à mon nom de domaine.

L'hébergeur est o2switch.
Le FAI est free.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Octobre 2013)

aaaaaah
et bien je te conseillerai de tester avec une  autre adresse email
une  standard grand public( genre gmail outlook etc )
sipossible genre gmail qui utilise son propre smtp non lié à site perso ni FAI
car il est possible que ce soit le serveur email ( utilisé par Mail) le coupable


----------

